# Hero a week ago, today a ZERO



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Has he been through Force Fetch??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Hank, I'm sorry. It must be very frustrating. 
What does she do on the deliveries?

Also, try to keep in mind that delivery issues CAN be fixed.
Lack of marking ability can't be fixed.
Be glad you have the former, not the latter.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is too bad. I wish had some advice to offer but since I am new to this game all I can say is hang in there.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Barb, deliveries can be fixed, in fact we are working on that now with Dooley. He has gotten very sloppy with his bird handling. Keep your chin up, she will get it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hank,

Deliveries CAN be fixed - I know a lot of people working on that very same thing and she is a terrific marker, has lots of style and so obviously loves being out there. She'll get it, she will!! And chances are really good that once the delivery issue is resolved it will never come back in Senior & Master


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hank you have been in dogs long enough to know that the job of the dog is to keep us humble! The higher we float one day means it is their job to make the crash back to reality that much harsher. Dont they do a great job at keeping us from getting a big head? ROFL


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes we have been been through FF and will again be revisiting this week.
Her problem has been with FRESH birds. Thawed or even day old birds are not a problem. It is ones that are still warm with of course flyers being the biggest problem. I do not have access to fresh birds, so basically the only time she gets them is in a situation I can not correct. And yesterday in addition to not wanting to come the final 5 yards to me with the bird she did crunch the last bird at least once that I heard, a flyer on water.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Pretty sure you hit the nail on the head on that one. Is there any way you can pay to day train with pro around there and pay him for a couple of flyers??? Might be worth it to save a few entry fees. Are pigeons accessible? But from what I gather you might not have a place to shoot them. Wing clipped might do it. But still wouldn't reproduce a shot bird. Been in the same position and wound up driving 2 1/2 hours one way to day train with a pro. Fixed the problem and no more dropped birds. 
Flyers can do strange things to a pup.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh Hank, I'm sorry. It must be very frustrating.
> What does she do on the deliveries?
> 
> *Also, try to keep in mind that delivery issues CAN be fixed.
> ...


Good post!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Awww Hank, you are not zeros. From what I saw, Oriana did excellent work, but with either a bad habit or test-smartness mixed in. (I say that b/c I attended a retriever workshop where we learned a bad habit is formed after 3 repetitions, and a bad habit is harder to fix than a new behavior is to train). 

I think Barb was right on, you can fix those kinds of problems. 

But it is a bummer, like having to go backwards when you want to move forwards. You'll get on track. I bet you already started this week. 

It was nice seeing you again, hope to see you back in action soon!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is fixable Hank! Do not enter her in any tests anytime soon. Try to find a pro where you can do flyers and get a correction in. If there isn't anyone you know in NJ try contacting Ginnie Pastor and Dennis McConnell up in NY. They are just outside NYC so might know of someone in the south end of NYS you could work with on this.


----------

